# Which Quark Titanium Did You Pre-Order?



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, which Quark Ti light did you pre-order? Let's take a head count...


----------



## RyanA (Aug 21, 2009)

Plain Jane single 1xCR123 without the clip!:thumbsup:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 21, 2009)

A regular collector set with a 123 no-clip and blue rubber caps!


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Plain Jane single 1xCR123 without the clip!:thumbsup:



Fast reply! lol Polls are up!


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tactical 123x2


----------



## icaruz (Aug 21, 2009)

Ordered 1*123 Tactical with clip  although thinking of getting the AA too...:thinking:


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol.... I knew this Poll's going to pop up soon.


----------



## duboost (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Tactical 123x2


same here :twothumbs


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

duboost said:


> same here :twothumbs



well you know we have to have the brightest :naughty:


----------



## Haz (Aug 21, 2009)

Quark AA and Quark 2AA tactical

wanted to stay with AA battery only this time but wanted the higher output with 2aa and option to interchange heads and tails for different setups


----------



## chrisWELD (Aug 21, 2009)

Been toying with getting an AA since I got my reg123 clipped on pre-order.

Ti tipped me over the brink so I got a tac ti AA. Will probably get a 123 body too if available, and blue suede boots...


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Lol.... I knew this Poll's going to pop up soon.



:naughty:

I've been serious on what people would think is worthy of being titanium in their collection. Maybe someday soon ill change my mind and this poll will kind of push me towards the right direction... :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> well you know we have to have the brightest :naughty:



How much smaller is the 2x123 than the 2xAA? Is it small enough to EDC comfortably?


----------



## icaruz (Aug 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> How much smaller is the 2x123 than the 2xAA? Is it small enough to EDC comfortably?



This is what i had in mind..should i get another AA*2 or 123*2? Afraid it will too long to be pocketed..:shrug:


----------



## mr.snakeman (Aug 21, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Plain Jane single 1xCR123 without the clip!:thumbsup:


 Same here, but I also want the AA body and blue boots if they become available.


----------



## Haz (Aug 21, 2009)

icaruz said:


> This is what i had in mind..should i get another AA*2 or 123*2? Afraid it will too long to be pocketed..:shrug:


 
If you wish to use the same batteries and carry at the same time, i think you should go for the 123*2, since you have ordered single one, that way you only need to carry 1 type of batteries when travelling, camping etc, instead of 2.

The AA*2 will be much longer, i don't think it will pocket carry as comfortable, but considering you will have the 123 already, you probably don't need 2 the same size because you can carry the AA*2 in a bag and the good thing is that it use common to find AA batteries.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Has anyone EDC'ed the Q*2x123 comfortably through front pocket carry?


----------



## icaruz (Aug 21, 2009)

Haz said:


> If you wish to use the same batteries and carry at the same time, i think you should go for the 123*2, since you have ordered single one, that way you only need to carry 1 type of batteries when travelling, camping etc, instead of 2.
> 
> The AA*2 will be much longer, i don't think it will pocket carry as comfortable, but considering you will have the 123 already, you probably don't need 2 the same size because you can carry the AA*2 in a bag and the good thing is that it use common to find AA batteries.



Hmm..its really hard to decide..might just get both..or maybe only the 123*2 body if 47 decides to sell body only..


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

icaruz said:


> Hmm..its really hard to decide..might just get both..or maybe only the 123*2 body if 47 decides to sell body only..



Remember... the 123*2 cannot be lego'ed like the other Quarks. It is the only light in the series that uses a different head...


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

2 cr123 batteries exceed the 4.2v max on the regular heads that the other Quarks use (AA, 2xAA,123). The 123*2 head's max voltage is 9v+ I forget the decimal. Since one cr123 battery can range from 3.0v-3.7v...times 2...


----------



## oldpal (Aug 21, 2009)

I ordered one each of the QAATi and Q123ncTi. I currently have a QAA as my EDC and probably will try the new 123 as EDC.

Hugh


----------



## icaruz (Aug 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Remember... the 123*2 cannot be lego'ed like the other Quarks. It is the only light in the series that uses a different head...



Ooops..if that's the case then..a full Q123*2Ti is the way to go..just want a full brightness from this new R4..a new backup for my SST-50.


----------



## jahxman (Aug 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Remember... the 123*2 cannot be lego'ed like the other Quarks. It is the only light in the series that uses a different head...


 
This is not quite accurate - the only thing you can't do is put one of the other heads on a 123-2 body with two cells, because it would exceed the other heads voltage limits for input.

The 123-2 head works fine on the other bodies with Li-ion cells.

Since I run my Q123-2's with 17670s (better runtime), and my QAAs on 14500s (and the Q123s on rcr123), I can put any of the heads I have on any of the quark bodies I have, and it will work fine.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

icaruz said:


> Ooops..if that's the case then..a full Q123*2Ti is the way to go..just want a full brightness from this new R4..a new backup for my SST-50.



Last thing you want to do is to overload your new $90-$100 light! lol Although I just checked 47's site, and they are selling the 123*2 body as an accessory, which is prob confusing the crap out of people. I'm still wondering how that works since even using 2 of the lowest primary 123 cells are going to equal 6v....


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

jahxman said:


> This is not quite accurate - the only thing you can't do is put one of the other heads on a 123-2 body with two cells, because it would exceed the other heads voltage limits for input.
> 
> The 123-2 head works fine on the other bodies with Li-ion cells.
> 
> Since I run my Q123-2's with 17670s (better runtime), and my QAAs on 14500s (and the Q123s on rcr123), I can put any of the heads I have on any of the quark bodies I have, and it will work fine.



I was referring to the Q123*2 body and the max 4.2v head.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

I am aware that the Q123*2 head is ideal for lithium cells. It just doesn't make sense to me why they are selling the Q123*2 body separate... because you will need the 3-9v head to use that specific body anyways...


----------



## SJB (Aug 21, 2009)

Q123*2 body works perfectly with a 17670 and a 4.2v head.
Anyway, I pre-ordered the Q123 regular (no clip) Kind of a poor man's RA clicky Ti.


----------



## StinkyButler (Aug 21, 2009)

SJB said:


> I pre-ordered the Q123 regular (no clip)



As did I.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

SJB said:


> Q123*2 body works perfectly with a 17670 and a 4.2v head.
> Anyway, I pre-ordered the Q123 regular (no clip) Kind of a poor man's RA clicky Ti.



You just made it all make sense...

The Q123*2 body is sold separately for use with the 17670 cells... (aside from the obvious Q123*2 head of course)

Thank you for clearing that up! :thumbsup:


----------



## paintballdad (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, haven't pre-ordered one yet but planning on it. It's just so damn hard picking which one to order. And don't even say "just pick up the collection" :shakehead.Most of my lights are 1xCR123 based, so that's the easy part. Want one with a clip but wished it was bezel down. 

Arrghh.......:hairpull:. Must make a decision soon!


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

SJB said:


> Q123*2 body works perfectly with a 17670 and a 4.2v head.
> Anyway, I pre-ordered the Q123 regular (no clip) Kind of a poor man's RA clicky Ti.



why is it a poor mans RA clicky - the RA clicky is a poor mans Quark - the RA is made of that measly Alu stuff


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 21, 2009)

SJB said:


> Q123*2 body works perfectly with a 17670 and a 4.2v head.
> Anyway, I pre-ordered the Q123 regular (no clip) Kind of a poor man's RA clicky Ti.



Yep this is my current set up. Wish i would have ordered the 123x2 whole light first to have the 3~9 volt head. But didn`t. I ordered the 1xAA light first. Then added the 123x2 body. Still, sweet setup. Now I can run on turbo for an hour off a 17670...nice.


----------



## SJB (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> why is it a poor mans RA clicky - the RA clicky is a poor mans Quark - the RA is made of that measly Alu stuff




Not the RA clicky TI $650


----------



## icaruz (Aug 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> You just made it all make sense...
> 
> The Q123*2 body is sold separately for use with the 17670 cells... (aside from the obvious Q123*2 head of course)
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up! :thumbsup:



Which 123*2 body are you talking about? I can only find the Al body not the Ti body...


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

SJB said:


> Not the RA clicky TI $650



I was forgeting the Ti RA - but do you think the RA Ti is worth $550 more? - I would say no way - and IMO 1 RA Ti would not out last the 6 Ti quarks you could buy with $650 - infact I think this and a few other manufacturers (like jetbeam and olight with their Ti M20 with SST-50 led for $280) that are bringing out Ti lights are going to be the expensive Ti light makers decline in sales - and if it wasn't why arnt we buying RA lights instead of these.


----------



## berry580 (Aug 21, 2009)

well i guess if the Americans wants to keep the Americans employed, they can keep buying the Ra's, but I'm not an American, so........... =)


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 21, 2009)

AA Tactical for me

-Mayo


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

icaruz said:


> Which 123*2 body are you talking about? I can only find the Al body not the Ti body...



I doubt they will ever sell accessories for the Ti Quarks since it is limited production, and they will only make only enough for them to completely sellout. I am referring to the original Aluminum Quarks that they are currently selling on their website and are the original production units:
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_304&products_id=1644


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I was forgeting the Ti RA - but do you think the RA Ti is worth $550 more? - I would say no way - and IMO 1 RA Ti would not out last the 6 Ti quarks you could buy with $650 - infact I think this and a few other manufacturers (like jetbeam and olight with their Ti M20 with SST-50 led for $280) that are bringing out Ti lights are going to be the expensive Ti light makers decline in sales - and if it wasn't why arnt we buying RA lights instead of these.



RA's are great solid lights from a reputable maker, but the prices are over-exaggerated for the Titanium Clicky. He sells limited quantities of it, knowing he had already established a fanbase that is pretty much guaranteed to purchase his lights, let alone the people looking in... supply and demand. You tell fat kid the world will run out of food tomorrow, he will eat anything and everything he can set his eyes on without realizing the consequences for his actions...


----------



## get-lit (Aug 21, 2009)

+1 123 Tactical No Clip!


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, nobody really likes that clip on the q123's... 
So does everyone just let it flow freely in their front pockets? Is it that small that it does not cause discomfort? Or is there an alternate form of carry?


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Alright... Ready to pre-order the Q123 no clip... bah I hate you guys!


----------



## Tremendo (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought 2 of the same, but could only vote once. 

AA Tacticals. I've got high hopes.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Alright... Ready to pre-order the Q123 no clip... bah I hate you guys!



It`s ok CaNo...there was never really any hope.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Wow, nobody really likes that clip on the q123's...
> So does everyone just let it flow freely in their front pockets? Is it that small that it does not cause discomfort? Or is there an alternate form of carry?



I'm guessing they like the appearance of the light better without the clip. Many here like to attach lanyards to their lights and carry them in their pocket, maybe tie the lanyard to a belt loop, holster carry their lights, etc. 

I'm still tempted to get a Titanium AA..


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> It`s ok CaNo...there was never really any hope.



Isn't that sad? :laughing:


----------



## CaNo (Aug 21, 2009)

Better this than drugs, that's what I say. Atleast this can be resold if I change my mind.  I think I am going to sell my Custom Ra Clicky, or Nitecore EZAA and Centofante 3 to pay for this darn thing... :shakehead


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Aug 21, 2009)

123 Tactical No Clip for me. All my primary EDC's go in the front right pocket, the less hardware to get caught on stuff, the better. Can't wait!


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

berry580 said:


> well i guess if the Americans wants to keep the Americans employed, they can keep buying the Ra's, but I'm not an American, so........... =)



This is not to flame - but I was wondering how much of the the RA's components are truly made from scratch in the USA and not sourced from OS - down to the led/electronics/rubber boot/glass/ect? - I ask so I can understand why they cost so much - I know labor is cheaper in china - but does that make a light any worse a quality? - and yes I do know they can have poor QC and can use poor quality parts - but you cant tar every OS manufacturer as half assed as there are some really good ones.


----------



## hatman (Aug 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Has anyone EDC'ed the Q*2x123 comfortably through front pocket carry?



All the time.

It's as easy to EDC as my QAA.

I like it so much I ordered a Q123-2 tactical in titanium.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 22, 2009)

It's official... Quark Ti 123 (no clip) and blue boots!


----------



## CaNo (Aug 22, 2009)

Not bad... $90 for everything Quark and boots, shipped thanks to our CPF discount! Yeah! :twothumbs


----------



## CaNo (Aug 22, 2009)

I wonder what the case the box set comes in looks like...



hatman said:


> All the time.
> 
> It's as easy to EDC as my QAA.
> 
> I like it so much I ordered a Q123-2 tactical in titanium.



Do you carry it on a belt or inside the front pocket?


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 22, 2009)

CaNo said:


> I wonder what the case the box set comes in looks like...



Probably this?


----------



## CaNo (Aug 22, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Probably this?



You out of all people better hope that that is not what your Quarks will come in, since you did pre-order the entire set yourself... haha! :nana:


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 22, 2009)

CaNo said:


> You out of all people better hope that that is not what your Quarks will come in, since you did pre-order the entire set yourself... haha! :nana:



Ha! I didn't. Even if I want all 4 of them, I would order separately. I don't need the box because I would be using the lights. Without the box, it'll save me some money to buy er, another Ti Quark.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 22, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Ha! I didn't. Even if I want all 4 of them, I would order separately. I don't need the box because I would be using the lights. Without the box, it'll save me some money to buy er, another Ti Quark.



I didn't even realize that it was going to be close to $100 more expensive by purchasing them altogether until you mentioned it! I thought it was like some sort of package deal! I guess that box is made of titanium too then! haha It's either that or they put a higher price tag on the ones that are serial numbered under $50 for the Quark fanatics. Whatever serial number is fine with me truthfully.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 22, 2009)

I ordered a Ti regular 1232 to use with a 17670 Li-Ion. :thumbsup:


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 23, 2009)

I know the max brightness has not been announced/determined yet but can anyone tell me if the AA can reach the same max as a single 123?


----------



## CaNo (Aug 23, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> I know the max brightness has not been announced/determined yet but can anyone tell me if the AA can reach the same max as a single 123?



By using a 14500 cell.


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 23, 2009)

CaNo said:


> By using a 14500 cell.



Cool, I have some of those!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2009)

*






*


----------



## berry580 (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL i almost thought it was a leaked pic of a Ti Quark AA

hahhaa


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2009)

Grr better brush up on my photosh... I mean my spy's photography skill in the Shenzeng factory :nana:


----------



## berry580 (Aug 23, 2009)

i just ordered another two quark lights

a 123^2 and a AA^2 Tactical so that i can use 2 x 14500 on the AA^2 body! HAHAHAHAHAHA 

I've had bad experience with RCR123/16340, so yeah, I'll avoid those at all costs. I'll probably use 17470 with the 123^2 body.


----------



## nakahoshi (Aug 23, 2009)

Something like that maybe?:nana:

-Bobby


----------



## CaNo (Aug 23, 2009)

nakahoshi said:


> Something like that maybe?:nana:
> 
> -Bobby



Nice one Bobby!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2009)

nakahoshi said:


> Something like that maybe?:nana:
> 
> -Bobby



Oh God, I'm so inadequate...


----------



## nakahoshi (Aug 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh God, I'm so inadequate...



nah, you inspired me


----------



## Palestofwhite (Aug 23, 2009)

After much thoughts and consideration for the past sleepless week, I decided on the Ti Quark 123 without clip.

Since I already have the Neutral White Quark Tactical 123, I really want to see how it's like to use the Regular version. Oh yeah and this is also a birthday gift to myself next month


----------



## CaNo (Aug 23, 2009)

Palestofwhite said:


> After much thoughts and consideration for the past sleepless week, I decided on the Ti Quark 123 without clip.
> 
> Since I already have the Neutral White Quark Tactical 123, I really want to see how it's like to use the Regular version. Oh yeah and this is also a birthday gift to myself next month



I had seen that thread you created and have been wondering the significance of a tactical light vs a regular light myself. I've always stuck to regular because the settings actually work for me. I use turbo 95% of the time, and strobe to get people to stop annoying me. Then if I need to be more discrete, I will just lightly untwist to access the other mode for moonlight or low. I'm pretty sure that other people's lifestyles do not agree with the stock settings, that is why tactical is for them, so they can replace strobe with something more beneficial to them, etc.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Aug 23, 2009)

Sadly, I woke up to find that the thread has been closed. I'm one myself that had a problem deciding on just the modes alone. I thought that the choice between Tactical or Regular is just as important a deciding factor as the number or types of cells the light can be used with.

From now on I'll just post as and when necessary then...


----------



## tslrc (Aug 23, 2009)

Quark AA Ti for me, also with the *blue* boots. :twothumbs

Let the  begin!


----------



## strinq (Aug 23, 2009)

i couldn't resist...pushed the button for the 123 regular Ti.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 23, 2009)

It doesn't look like it will get past the first pre-order stage before 500 lights are sold...


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I ordered a regular 1X123 (REALLY dont know why I have far too many single cell lights) But before I made my final decision I voted 1XAA here and went to their website and decided on a 123 at the last minute! This is popping 2 cherrys, First Quark and first "non tactical" UI and first Ti light! Wait 1...2........3? Ok maybe 3 Cherrys


----------



## Haz (Aug 24, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> It doesn't look like it will get past the first pre-order stage before 500 lights are sold...


 
It looks likely to become a regular product, so for those who miss the boat there is the option of getting one later down the track


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 24, 2009)

Haz said:


> It looks likely to become a regular product, so for those who miss the boat there is the option of getting one later down the track



But if and when they become a regular item, they won't have serial numbers...or at least they won't be low serial numbers like in this first batch. Plus, it sounds like they won't be as "cheap" either.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 24, 2009)

I just hope 4Sevens allows us to purchase an additional (different-size) Body Tube.

:wave:

_


----------



## Haz (Aug 24, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> But if and when they become a regular item, they won't have serial numbers...or at least they won't be low serial numbers like in this first batch. Plus, it sounds like they won't be as "cheap" either.


 
I wonder if the serial numbers played a big part in people's purchase. Whether these had serial numbers or not was not in my purchase decision, it was more about the price and the 'limited' availability of this. Now there is the likelihood of it becoming a regular item, it's probably comes down to price. Currently at $100, it's an absolute bargain. Even doubling in price, it's still more competitive than the Olight and Jetbeams. If the later batches come with more refinements, light Ti tail button, Ti clip, it will still be worth paying more for.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 24, 2009)

Haz said:


> It looks likely to become a regular product, so for those who miss the boat there is the option of getting one later down the track



I will be PISSED if this becomes a regular item...


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 24, 2009)

I just like the price, if it becomes a regular item, the more the merrier!

-Mayo


----------



## Palestofwhite (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's an issue being a regular item or not, but everyone will appreciate if 4Sevens release some Titanium accessories and parts as what a real Quark light should be!:twothumbs


----------



## berry580 (Aug 24, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Well I ordered a regular 1X123 (REALLY dont know why I have far too many single cell lights) But before I made my final decision I voted 1XAA here and went to their website and decided on a 123 at the last minute! This is popping 2 cherrys, First Quark and first "non tactical" UI and first Ti light! Wait 1...2........3? Ok maybe 3 Cherrys


Thats ok, I voted for Quark AA (i ordered it). Then i ordered a Ti AA^2 Tactical and 123^2 a week later, then a couple of hours later, Ti 123 as well. hahahaha


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 24, 2009)

123 Tactical


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 24, 2009)

Now that I've gotten some meagre funds from the sale of my DX lights, I'm tempted to order another Ti Quark.... hmm....which which which.... :sweat:

Eenie meenie minie mo.....


----------



## flasherByNight (Aug 24, 2009)

Just for the record, sounds like phase one closes out THIS friday.

marketplace



4sevens said:


> About the special collectors set... Let's just say it's going to be a case beyond your wildest imagination.
> 
> Sorry I can't tell you more.
> 
> ...




So, my personal question: Anyone else wondering how they can possibly be making these so cheap? Do grades of Ti vary that _significantly _(cost)?


----------



## jbm (Aug 24, 2009)

I ordered a Ti AA. Do most of you use the clip or take it off???

I've never found using a clip all that handy. A few times while out walking I've clipped it on the outside of my pocket so I can grab it real quick if needed.

-Jim


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 24, 2009)

quark ti aa normal version. hope i didnt make a mistake not getting the tactical instead.


----------



## spyderwings (Aug 24, 2009)

Just ordered myself a 2*123! I lost my Fenix P3D on a hiking trip a couple weeks ago, and this will be my second light thats actually decent. Looking forward to October~!


----------



## mon90ey (Aug 24, 2009)

Got rid of some of my other "stuff" and pulled the trigger on a Quark Ti 123x2 Regular. Can't Wait! :twothumbs


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 24, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Thats ok, I voted for Quark AA (i ordered it). Then i ordered a Ti AA^2 Tactical and 123^2 a week later, then a couple of hours later, Ti 123 as well. hahahaha



I think you should ask if they can just send you the collectors box instead  Seriously though you might as well.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 24, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> I think you should ask if they can just send you the collectors box instead  Seriously though you might as well.



The box set costs more than buying them individually, so I don't think they will.



Hey, I just noticed the Benefactor tag has changed! oo:


----------



## eddyg (Aug 24, 2009)

Delurking... and in for a Quark Ti AA Tactical, plus a couple R14500's.


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 24, 2009)

DAMNIT!!!! I ordered a regular Quark :sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2: I have NO extra money and derrrrr damnit. Ohh well i'll never have a Ti XP-G. I hate being poor. Doesnt help that im stupid AND poor. I shoulda known something was wrong when I went to the checkout and it was only $60

And I also saw the benefactor icons changed, hmmmm...


----------



## jahxman (Aug 24, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> DAMNIT!!!! I ordered a regular Quark :sick2::sick2::sick2::sick2: I have NO extra money and derrrrr damnit. Ohh well i'll never have a Ti XP-G. I hate being poor. Doesnt help that im stupid AND poor. I shoulda known something was wrong when I went to the checkout and it was only $60
> 
> And I also saw the benefactor icons changed, hmmmm...


 
If you want to change your order just send a note to 4sevens customer service or call them, I'm sure they can fix it for you.


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep, just tried that. Thanks for the advice. Im really hoping I can get it worked out. :thumbsup:


----------



## flasherByNight (Aug 24, 2009)

Just ordered 1xAA for my Dad's bday. Excellent chance I may end up keeping it 

Do you have to contact CSR directly for engraving? I don't see anywhere on the site...


----------



## CaNo (Aug 24, 2009)

jbm said:


> I ordered a Ti AA. Do most of you use the clip or take it off???
> 
> I've never found using a clip all that handy. A few times while out walking I've clipped it on the outside of my pocket so I can grab it real quick if needed.
> 
> -Jim



I use the clip for this light all the time. But that does not mean I like it. I hate the fact that when it is inside my front pocket, a part of it sticks out. I cannot even recall how many times it gets knocked by other things and almost falls to the ground...


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 24, 2009)

Well the wonderful people over at 4sevens caught my light right before it got on the truck and I was able to get a refund which I used for... A 2X123 Ti Quark! Yea If you couldn't tell Ive had an extremely hard time deciding which one I wanted. Only the third time Ive changed my mind. But  and im in for a 2X123 Ti Quark and thats my official vote which cant officially count because I officially casted it before officially buying my light. A very un-official process if I do say so myself.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 24, 2009)

A123 and AA^2


----------



## horsehunter (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally talked myself into it. And made up my mind which one.  for a Ti 123^2.


----------



## Th232 (Aug 24, 2009)

flasherByNight said:


> So, my personal question: Anyone else wondering how they can possibly be making these so cheap? Do grades of Ti vary that _significantly _(cost)?



Was also wondering about this myself. My personal theory is that they've managed to get the Ti in tube form, instead of round stock.

Either that or someone's having a huge sellout of Ti.


----------



## ejot (Aug 24, 2009)

Missed this thread but ordered a Tactical 123 the first night the preorder opened. I have a feeling I can see how Friday night is going to go: 

:buddies:...:drunk:... then BAM! .... all the other flavors mysteriously get ordered under my name.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 25, 2009)

ejot said:


> Missed this thread but ordered a Tactical 123 the first night the preorder opened. I have a feeling I can see how Friday night is going to go:
> 
> :buddies:...:drunk:... then BAM! .... all the other flavors mysteriously get ordered under my name.



Sadly I do not need alcohol to do something stupid like this... boredom is just as bad... :shakehead


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 25, 2009)

I was about half crocked when I ordered mine too, if it helps... :drunk:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

I ordered mine under the influence to hahaha!
And a Neutral emitter 123 Tactical



:drunk::drunk:


----------



## CaNo (Aug 25, 2009)

Not only did you guys turn me into a Flashaholic... now you're going to turn me into an Alcoholic to numb the pain in my bank account? :devil: :shakehead


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 25, 2009)

It does help to ease the pain... :naughty:


----------



## post tenebras (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a hard time choosing between the single or the 2-cell 123. 

I'll never make it to certified flashaholic because I finally decided and bought only ONE (the 2-cell).


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 25, 2009)

post tenebras said:


> I had a hard time choosing between the single or the 2-cell 123.
> 
> I'll never make it to certified flashaholic because I finally decided and bought only ONE (the 2-cell).



Good on you buddy you made the right choice for a budding flashaholic - you picked the brightest one to get :thumbsup:


----------



## TDL (Aug 25, 2009)

I ordered last night a 2aa tactical titanium with blue boot kit. Could not resist, even if I already have a neutral white aluminum 2aa tactical. Excellent light. Better than expected really. When would be a Quark AAA be available? Just dreaming?lovecpf


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 26, 2009)

Just ordered the Ti Q123 w/o clip. I always carry my lights in some sort of holster, therefore, most of my light's clips tend to be removed within the first week of ownership. Does anybody know the type of Ti that is being utilized in these lights? Around $100 usd seems like a steal for a Ti light in these times where a Ti M20 runs more than my monthly car payment. Enjoy the Quarks guys, it's gonna be a hard month of waiting...:mecry::help:


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 26, 2009)

I am deciding which to order. I am curious why so many people order the standard version over the tactical. Can someone explain?


----------



## Tremendo (Aug 26, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> I am deciding which to order. I am curious why so many people order the standard version over the tactical. Can someone explain?



Non Tactical benefits I see: Tail stand & easy to access multiple modes. I ordered 2, both were tactical though.


----------



## eljuez (Aug 26, 2009)

Tactical, no clip.


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 26, 2009)

Tremendo said:


> Non Tactical benefits I see: Tail stand & easy to access multiple modes. I ordered 2, both were tactical though.



I thought both the regular and tactical had the same operation (way to access modes) except you could program the levels in tactical. Can someone clarify?


----------



## tslrc (Aug 26, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> I thought both the regular and tactical had the same operation (way to access modes) except you could program the levels in tactical. Can someone clarify?



Actually, with the tactical (ordering a tactical light) you program the 2 options, and those are the only 2 you have access to without reprogramming both of them, in which case you'd only have quick access to the 2 new programmed levels. You can reprogram many times, but only to give you 2 out of the total levels.

What some people are doing is getting the regular (with regular head) and ordering a tactical tailcap, which would allow access to all modes, as well as the tactical press access.


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 26, 2009)

tslrc said:


> Actually, with the tactical (ordering a tactical light) you program the 2 options, and those are the only 2 you have access to without reprogramming both of them, in which case you'd only have quick access to the 2 new programmed levels. You can reprogram many times, but only to give you 2 out of the total levels.
> 
> What some people are doing is getting the regular (with regular head) and ordering a tactical tailcap, which would allow access to all modes, as well as the tactical press access.



Thank you for explaining it so clearly. You are a godsend.


----------



## tslrc (Aug 26, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> Thank you for explaining it so clearly. You are a godsend.



You're welcome.

Forgot we're in the Quark TI thread.  I hop back and forth to all Quark and other threads. As of now there is not an option to order a tactical tailcap seperately, or any parts for these TI lights - just a heads up.


----------



## Haz (Aug 26, 2009)

sygyzy said:


> I am deciding which to order. I am curious why so many people order the standard version over the tactical. Can someone explain?


 
I like the standard version because it has

easy access to all modes, no programming needed
tail stand
less likely to be accidently turned on in a bag
less likely to damage the switch because it is recessed
the tactical has the following advantage which i like

tactical switch can be turned on momentarily without any sound. At night when it's quiet and everyone's asleep the activation of the switch is actually quite loud, i like a tactical switch for this operation if momentary action is sufficient for the task at hand.
quick on/off operation when using momentary mode.
I guess if i was to choose one, the standard will have priority due to the more 'advantages' that i perceive it to have. 

To sum it up, basically I find the standard better when i don't have it in my hands!, but in my hands the tactical is far more superior.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 26, 2009)

tslrc said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Forgot we're in the Quark TI thread.  I hop back and forth to all Quark and other threads. As of now there is not an option to order a tactical tailcap seperately, or any parts for these TI lights - just a heads up.



So what is desired, is it the circuits in the tailcap? Because I was going to say the blue boots are available in tactical and regular, if its not about the programming. Is that what people do.... order a tactical light, unscrew the tail, replace the tactical boot with a regular boot for tailstanding, etc etc?


----------



## CaNo (Aug 26, 2009)

Haz said:


> I like the standard version because it has
> 
> easy access to all modes, no programming needed
> tail stand
> ...



I agree up to this point. I have not had a tactical version to fiddle with so I cannot say anything about them yet.... That might change in the future.  Just to try it out.


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 26, 2009)

You know im kind of torn between wether or not I want to see pics of these... I know as soon as I see pictures of these guys Im going to want mine worse than ever!


----------



## CaNo (Aug 27, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> You know im kind of torn between wether or not I want to see pics of these... I know as soon as I see pictures of these guys Im going to want mine worse than ever!



Actually the link nismotor had posted in the Titanium Quark thread looked like it could be a candidate of what the Quark will look like (if you use a little imagination). I'll repost it on here just incase people missed it: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/207772

FYI, it is not a Quark but is pretty darn close to what I am picturing it looking like...


----------



## Scarbear (Aug 27, 2009)

I just ordered a 123 tactical..........

the only bad thing in my eyes are the polished titanium. i wish it were bead blast! anyone else?

Olaf


----------



## CaNo (Aug 27, 2009)

Scarbear said:


> I just ordered a 123 tactical..........
> 
> the only bad thing in my eyes are the polished titanium. i wish it were bead blast! anyone else?
> 
> Olaf



Well in the picture it is Stainless Steel. And supposedly the Ti Quarks will have alot of knurling. The bead blast would be pretty interesting though.


----------



## Darkspark (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, i'm finally down for a single QAA reg...my first AA light...hope it's a gooder!


----------



## snailmeat (Aug 27, 2009)

My thoughts exactly. I think beadblast will not wear well though. I figure the polished Ti will pick up a dulled finish after a while of EDC, and that I'd leave it as that.

BTW, ordered a regular 123 with no clip...



Scarbear said:


> I just ordered a 123 tactical..........
> 
> the only bad thing in my eyes are the polished titanium. i wish it were bead blast! anyone else?
> 
> Olaf


----------



## Haz (Aug 28, 2009)

I do like the polish finish, if you have some fine surface scratch, it's easier to bring back to it's original state. A bead blast may look nice because it has a consistent matte finish, but if there was a worn out spot, it's going to be difficult to bring back to that same finish. The same goes for a satin finish too, it's hard for the average joe without a lathe to bring back the fine parallel lines achieved the original satin finish.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 28, 2009)

What's the chance that 4SEVENS will ship these lights out earlier than September 28th? Putting in consideration, that they will hit over their 500 pre-order marker sooner than expected?

Also... they mention in the market place that they increased the price of the boxed set and are including something to it...


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to be a fan of only CR123 lights then I started appreciating AA lights. Regardless, I just placed an order for a 123, Regular, No Clip.


----------



## berry580 (Aug 28, 2009)

clearly, this poll isn't doing its job very well. which one is the most popular in this poll as of NOW? Quark Ti 123.
Which one is out of order in the sevens site right now? Quark Ti 2x123


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 28, 2009)

I doubt that every person that has ordered a Ti Quark has voted in this poll...can't make 'em go to this thread...


----------



## CaNo (Aug 29, 2009)

berry580 said:


> clearly, this poll isn't doing its job very well. which one is the most popular in this poll as of NOW? Quark Ti 123.
> Which one is out of order in the sevens site right now? Quark Ti 2x123



When I originally posted this poll, I wanted to see what everyone had pre-ordered, so I can make a decision on what to order myself. I was between a few lights. But some of the reasoning that was provided in this thread, helped me narrow down my choice, therefore proving successful for my needs. 


Toohotruk said:


> I doubt that every person that has ordered a Ti Quark has voted in this poll...can't make 'em go to this thread...



It is near impossible to get an exact tally of every person's pre-order. Some people that voted even admitted that they changed their minds last minute after voting, and had voted for the wrong light. I guess it is more of a ballpark figure.


----------



## tslrc (Aug 29, 2009)

for 2AA regular



, it'll keep my AA company





I'm unable to vote again


----------



## adnj (Aug 29, 2009)

Too bad that we don't know what regular Quarks sold. That would be the best indication.


----------



## berry580 (Aug 29, 2009)

CaNo said:


> It is near impossible to get an exact tally of every person's pre-order. Some people that voted even admitted that they changed their minds last minute after voting, and had voted for the wrong light. I guess it is more of a ballpark figure.


And some people bought more than one light.
So from a statistics point of view, this poll.........


----------



## Biginboca (Aug 29, 2009)

berry580 said:


> And some people bought more than one light.
> So from a statistics point of view, this poll.........


The error may not be as bad as you think. 

I purchased a AA and a 123. When I voted I ticked both and it took my votes. So the only errors would be those who went back and purchased a second light and can't update.


----------



## Tremendo (Aug 29, 2009)

Biginboca said:


> The error may not be as bad as you think.
> 
> I purchased a AA and a 123. When I voted I ticked both and it took my votes. So the only errors would be those who went back and purchased a second light and can't update.


Or those of us who bought 2 of the same.


----------



## Biginboca (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm... yeah didn't think of that. On second thought I guess this poll will be way off!


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep, in fact, I just ordered a Ti 123 regular to go with my Ti 1232, and I can't vote again...

Still a worthwhile poll, as well as an interesting thread though. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Aug 30, 2009)

As I stated above, it's purpose was to help me narrow down my decision on which "one" light I was going to pre-order. Too bad CPF does not give us that option to edit our votes or let us vote for the same selection more than once. But who gives a Rat's @$$ anyways? Seriously lol :nana: And I mean that in a nice way too! lol If you think about it, once someone sees the poll results, and their selection is not the popular vote, and they do have the power to change/edit it, what are the chances that their vote will not be biased? If you want an exact head count, I am sure David can assist you in that department. You never know... if you ask him nicely, he may even tell you the individual breakdowns. :thumbsup: This thread is pretty much a "popularity vote" thread, to find out the more preferred model in the Quark line, and is worthy of being pre-ordered. It should not be mistaken as a census. And it is always great to hear everyone's reasoning for why they had chosen one or the other, and how they narrowed down their choice(s) as well.


----------



## tslrc (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm probably missing something, but shouldn't the percentages of all lights in the vote = 100%, it's actually around 119% :thinking:


----------



## CaNo (Aug 30, 2009)

tslrc said:


> I'm probably missing something, but shouldn't the percentages of all lights in the vote = 100%, it's actually around 119% :thinking:



Exactly 120% lol! How odd! Maybe it has something to do with the current vote being 155 (odd number) and the choices also being an odd number (9). :shrug::thinking:


----------



## tslrc (Aug 30, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Exactly 120% lol! How odd! Maybe it has something to do with the current vote being 155 (odd number) and the choices also being an odd number (9). :shrug::thinking:



I never thought of that


----------



## CaNo (Aug 30, 2009)

tslrc said:


> I never thought of that



Yeah. It is not possible to have 100% of an odd amount. I believe the way the polls are programmed, like in this situation, it will round it to the nearest whole percent to avoid having decimals be part of the total, i.e. 99.9999999967%, etc.


----------



## berry580 (Aug 30, 2009)

what are the chances of rounding error adding 20%?


----------



## CaNo (Aug 30, 2009)

berry580 said:


> what are the chances of rounding error adding 20%?


Maybe a Mod can better explain this, or better yet... the person who programmed this site?


----------



## CaNo (Aug 30, 2009)

berry580 said:


> what are the chances of rounding error adding 20%?


 20% is alot though... how bizarre...


----------



## tslrc (Aug 30, 2009)

berry580 said:


> what are the chances of rounding error adding 20%?



Yeah, that's a bit much. Only reason I noticed is I have been watching the numbers of Regular AA lights vs Regular 123, and there seemed to be too many high percentages.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 30, 2009)

tslrc said:


> Yeah, that's a bit much. Only reason I noticed is I have been watching the numbers of Regular AA lights vs Regular 123, and there seemed to be too many high percentages.



That's the only thing I can think of... but 120% is unnecessary... 105% or 110% would have been a little bit more understandable. I have been watching the QTiAA and the QTi123's duke it out myself lol Funny thing is, those were the 2 I was stuck between, but since I already have the QAA, I thought the QTi123 deserved a shot, plus who doesn't appreciate a little more portability?


----------



## tslrc (Aug 30, 2009)

CaNo said:


> I have been watching the QTiAA and the QTi123's duke it out myself lol Funny thing is, those were the 2 I was stuck between, but since I already have the QAA, I thought the QTi123 deserved a shot, plus who doesn't appreciate a little more portability?



Yeah, I originally got the Q2AA and then ordered the QAA, and if I would have been able to cast a second vote that would have brought the QAA, or at least both the QAA and Q2AA into a tie with the 123's if I remember correctly. Add that to the fact I have been seriously considering a first purchase into the world of 123's or possibly a Q123-2 w/17670, I wanted to see how many of those were sold.

I guess I was bored waiting on these lights, so I purchased a regular Quark 2AA, non Ti, to hold me over until the Ti's arrive. I know, I'm


----------



## CaNo (Aug 31, 2009)

tslrc said:


> Yeah, I originally got the Q2AA and then ordered the QAA, and if I would have been able to cast a second vote that would have brought the QAA, or at least both the QAA and Q2AA into a tie with the 123's if I remember correctly. Add that to the fact I have been seriously considering a first purchase into the world of 123's or possibly a Q123-2 w/17670, I wanted to see how many of those were sold.
> 
> I guess I was bored waiting on these lights, so I purchased a regular Quark 2AA, non Ti, to hold me over until the Ti's arrive. I know, I'm



Yes the wait sucks, and my anticipation is pretty much shot. I am not even excited any more, when it comes it comes I guess. But like you, I had purchased another flashlight (LF2XT) in the meantime to keep me occupied, until it arrives in October...


----------



## berry580 (Sep 1, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Yes the wait sucks, and my anticipation is pretty much shot. I am not even excited any more, when it comes it comes I guess. But like you, I had purchased another flashlight (LF2XT) in the meantime to keep me occupied, until it arrives in October...


lol dammit, you guys are making feel like doing that as well.
But I've blew my whole month's flashlights budget in the quark Tis already.........


----------



## CaNo (Sep 1, 2009)

berry580 said:


> lol dammit, you guys are making feel like doing that as well.
> But I've blew my whole month's flashlights budget in the quark Tis already.........



I know I shouldn't be saying this but.... Did you blow your month's cell budget as well? Because if you didn't... :nana:

I tend to do that, to keep myself busy, I will buy a new lithium cell (like I did for my LF2XT (10440)) First you appreciate the light for what it can do, then you add the juice. Either that or buy a little accessory, something harmless for under $10... it keeps you occupied, fools your mind, and buys you time. Because lets face it... that's over 1 month realistically... you can do alot of damage financially...


----------



## tslrc (Sep 1, 2009)

berry580 said:


> lol dammit, you guys are making feel like doing that as well.
> But I've blew my whole month's flashlights budget in the quark Tis already.........


*Monthly* ....... I blew past that and am tapping into my *yearly budget :shakehead LOL*


----------



## OfficerCamp (Sep 3, 2009)

I find it strange that so many people went for the regular models over the tactical. Maybe it's just me, but always prefer a forward clicky, and I *HATE* my EagleTac t20c2 due to the "click for high, click again for strobe" mode. The default mode on *ANY* light should be click on, click off, no nonsense, no extra modes, no bologna!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 3, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> I find it strange that so many people went for the regular models over the tactical. Maybe it's just me, but always prefer a forward clicky, and I HATE my EagleTac t20c2 due to the "click for high, click again for strobe" mode. *The default mode on ANY light should be click on, click off, no nonsense, no extra modes, no bologna*!


 
That's how these are going to be? I should have paid closer attention. Oh well not a huge Ti fan anyway. S.S. or Al.


But wait a minute. A half dozen pages in & no D.Q. sighting? I don't see his vote either.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 3, 2009)

For those of you that have not been snooping around in CPF MarketPlace, and reading along with the Titanium Quarks Thread, I thought I would help catch you up:



4sevens said:


>



They're Here! :twothumbs And rumor has it... the Box Set has AAA Quark Ti's included....


----------



## Norm (Sep 3, 2009)

CaNo said:


> For those of you that have not been snooping around in CPF MarketPlace, and reading along with the Titanium Quarks Thread, I thought I would help catch you up:
> 
> 
> 
> They're Here! :twothumbs And rumor has it... the Box Set has AAA Quark Ti's included....


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2350389&postcount=456


4sevens said:


> No. As far as flashlights, only those four pieces are in set.


Norm


----------



## OfficerCamp (Sep 3, 2009)

leon2245 said:


> That's how these are going to be? I should have paid closer attention. Oh well not a huge Ti fan anyway. S.S. or Al.
> 
> 
> But wait a minute. A half dozen pages in & no D.Q. sighting? I don't see his vote either.


 

Not exactly Leon. The "Regular" version of these lights have multiple modes that are easily accessable with "soft clicks" (Tightened = Turbo and strobe, Loosened = low, med, high, strobe etc...). The "Tactical" models have only 2 user defined modes (accessable via tightened and loosened bezel orientations) that require specific actions to program, so other modes cannot be accessed accidently. So depending on the model, you have a different interface. I'm just surprised more people went for the regular models, I feel tactical is superior.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 3, 2009)

Norm said:


> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2350389&postcount=456
> 
> Norm



Well I guess I am more satisfied with my decision of not purchasing a Boxed Set... but why does he have the AAA Quark Ti's out in his pictures like a "where's waldo" book? "Can anyone spot the AAA Quark?" Whatta tease!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 3, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> Not exactly Leon. The "Regular" version of these lights have multiple modes that are easily accessable with "soft clicks" (Tightened = Turbo and strobe, Loosened = low, med, high, strobe etc...). The "Tactical" models have only 2 user defined modes (accessable via tightened and loosened bezel orientations) that require specific actions to program, so other modes cannot be accessed accidently. So depending on the model, you have a different interface. I'm just surprised more people went for the regular models, I feel tactical is superior.



I like have access to everything the light offers. I use my Quark's Max and Strobe 9/10 times, and 1/10 of the time I will untwist to access the moonlight mode. I never use medium, but if i need to, it is there incase of a power outage. It is easy access for me using the Regular Quark Set-up, so in reality there is really no need for me to program, if it is already programmed exactly the way I want it, plus you cannot tailstand a tactical...


----------



## JeffInChi (Sep 3, 2009)

Those are sweet! Wonder what grade of ti they're made out of.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Sep 3, 2009)

This is true Cano, I can see where you are coming from. What practical application do you use the strobe for? I find myself wondering why so many manufactures include these settings in their lights. Back to the point; if ease of use and convenience is what you desire (plus ability to tail stand), you are correct for purchasing the regular. I'll keep my tacs however (I hate inadvertant strobe activation).


----------



## berry580 (Sep 3, 2009)

CaNo said:


> I like have access to everything the light offers. I use my Quark's Max and Strobe 9/10 times, and 1/10 of the time I will untwist to access the moonlight mode. I never use medium, but if i need to, it is there incase of a power outage. It is easy access for me using the Regular Quark Set-up, so in reality there is really no need for me to program, if it is already programmed exactly the way I want it, plus you cannot tailstand a tactical...


Exactly! If a forward click is tail standable, it would be much more attractive to me.

Lets face it, MOST of us don't really "need" a forward clicky, but many ppl for EDC use would find the tail stand feature quite useful.


----------



## Tremendo (Sep 3, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Lets face it, MOST of us don't really "need" a forward clicky, but many ppl for EDC use would find the tail stand feature quite useful.


I'm always caught up, since I like the forward clicky and the tail stand. But, I decided to get 2 Tactical Ti AA's, (both with forward clickies).


----------



## berry580 (Sep 3, 2009)

Why 2 Tacticals?

Would you ever use 2 flashlights at once?
I've heard of dual pistols, but not so much dual flashlights... lol


----------



## Tremendo (Sep 3, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Why 2 Tacticals?
> Would you ever use 2 flashlights at once?
> I've heard of dual pistols, but not so much dual flashlights... lol


Gonna give one to a buddy. That being said, I have use for many good flashlights. My EDC and my wife's EDC (purse carry) (2). I keep 1 in each car glove box (3), One in my nightstand and my wife's as well (2), Several accessible by everyone in the house if needed (3). That's already 10 decent lights. It's easy to justify it if you want to.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 3, 2009)

Now I've been wondering... if you take off the protruding boot out of the Quark Tactical, and possibly replace it with a flushed boot, will it still act as a forward clicky? Or is it even possible? I ask because I've never experimented with the tail of the Quark Tacticals, and now that the blue boots are available for sale as accessories at 4Sevens... put two and two together, and you have a tactical light with tailstanding capabilities...


----------



## SJB (Sep 3, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Now I've been wondering... if you take off the protruding boot out of the Quark Tactical, and possibly replace it with a flushed boot, will it still act as a forward clicky? Or is it even possible? I ask because I've never experimented with the tail of the Quark Tacticals, and now that the blue boots are available for sale as accessories at 4Sevens... put two and two together, and you have a tactical light with tailstanding capabilities...



The tactical forward clicky switch will not fit under the flush boot. (It protrudes too far out of the tailcap)


----------



## CaNo (Sep 3, 2009)

SJB said:


> The tactical forward clicky switch will not fit under the flush boot. (It protrudes too far out of the tailcap)



Figures...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 3, 2009)

Those blue buttons look very nice on there!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 3, 2009)

They sureeee do!!

:twothumbs


----------



## adnj (Sep 3, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> What practical application do you use the strobe for?


 
I hike the tropics regularly. Because of the canopy, it can be nearly dark at high noon. I regularly use strobe to ID my location to others nearby - a steady light is simply too hard to see. Strobe is handy when diving, too. Especially if the boat is picking you up when it's getting dark or overcast.

I also use strobe when bicycling with a light clamped to the handlebars. Very annoying. Very recognizable to cars AND people walking.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 4, 2009)

adnj said:


> I hike the tropics regularly. Because of the canopy, it can be nearly dark at high noon. I regularly use strobe to ID my location to others nearby - a steady light is simply too hard to see. Strobe is handy when diving, too. Especially if the boat is picking you up when it's getting dark or overcast.
> 
> I also use strobe when bicycling with a light clamped to the handlebars. Very annoying. Very recognizable to cars AND people walking.



I also use strobe when riding my bike. When a car is coming too close or too fast on to me at night, I will use the strobe, and the usually brake or go as far away from me as possible. Maybe because they think its police lights? Either that or if someone is really annoying me, I will use the strobe on them, and they forget their thoughts, and usually leave the room. :twothumbs


----------



## duboost (Sep 4, 2009)

I wasn't exactly sure why everyone was so crazy over the blue buttons before, but now that i actually see the pics... wow! It compliments it so well. I'm glad i got my order in for a CR123^2. I ended up thinking I wanted to get a single cr123 as well w/ a clip also but was too late to the party . Hopefully someone couldn't make a decision on one in particular and bought different ones to try out and play with and we'll end up seeing see a few for sale in the marketplace. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 4, 2009)

I prefer black buttons or grey (if they exist) to go with Ti.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Sep 4, 2009)

duboost said:


> Hopefully someone couldn't make a decision on one in particular and bought different ones to try out and play with and we'll end up seeing see a few for sale in the marketplace. *crosses fingers*


 
I'm almost positive this happened to some people. Expect these resold units to be marked up somewhat (supply and demand).
I wish I ordered the set :shakehead


----------



## mr.snakeman (Sep 5, 2009)

Can only vote once, but have just ordered a AA tactical from 4sevens.ca to go with my 123 normal. This just can´t be healthy:help::shakehead:sigh::hairpull:


----------



## rhpdchief (Sep 5, 2009)

I too went to Canada for a tactical aa model. Missed out on the ones in the U.S. It cost a bit more, but after receiving my regular aluminum model quark and seeing those prototype pics, it still seemed like a must buy!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 5, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I prefer black buttons or grey (if they exist) to go with Ti.



Now looking at the pictures, I think black might actually look better on the Ti's. I agree. I was thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## ThesaurZA (Sep 5, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Now looking at the pictures, I think black might actually look better on the Ti's. I agree. I was thinking the same thing myself.



Yes, I'm definitely swapping the blues for the blacks...wish they had more colours to choose from though...


----------



## CaNo (Sep 5, 2009)

ThesaurZA said:


> Yes, I'm definitely swapping the blues for the blacks...wish they had more colours to choose from though...



I actually ordered the blue boots from 4Sevens when I pre-ordered the QTi. In my mind they were the ideal combination. Once I saw the pictures, I thought twice. The black would definitely look better than the blue. The blue sticks out in a bad way, like a sore thumb. With the black, I think it would compliment the finish of the light, by not taking the attention away from the body like the blue does. I am glad I had canceled my order on the blue boots a couple days ago and received my refund before they could ship it out.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 5, 2009)

LoL

For a second I thought the QTi AA's caught up to the QTi123's.... False Alarm! :laughing:

Update: I just ate my words lol Currently tied at 44!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 7, 2009)

Wondering when the 4Sevens AAA (Ti) will be available for pre-order...


----------



## recDNA (Sep 7, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Wondering when the 4Sevens AAA (Ti) will be available for pre-order...


 

+1


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 7, 2009)

*enter suspenseful music*


----------



## berry580 (Sep 7, 2009)

CaNo said:


> LoL
> 
> For a second I thought the QTi AA's caught up to the QTi123's.... False Alarm! :laughing:
> 
> Update: I just ate my words lol Currently tied at 44!


What about now?

46 (AA) vs 44 (123)


----------



## CaNo (Sep 8, 2009)

berry580 said:


> What about now?
> 
> 46 (AA) vs 44 (123)



Darn... I was rooting for the Q123Ti to win too...!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 8, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> *enter suspenseful music*



+1  haha


----------



## Haz (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll put my life savings on AA, glad it's on track to take the title...


----------



## CaNo (Sep 8, 2009)

Haz said:


> I'll put my life savings on AA, glad it's on track to take the title...



I'll put mine on the Quark Ti 2xAA Tactical. :thumbsup:

It will win... just keep watching... :twothumbs 

(It's a sleeper! :tired


----------



## adnj (Sep 9, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Now looking at the pictures, I think black might actually look better on the Ti's. I agree. I was thinking the same thing myself.



I would prefer black or dark caps and matching clips. But changing the clips will be easy.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 9, 2009)

CaNo said:


> I'll put mine on the Quark Ti 2xAA Tactical. :thumbsup:
> 
> It will win... just keep watching... :twothumbs
> 
> (It's a sleeper! :tired



I know you are only joking - but aren't there the same amount made of each? - just because not everybody did/could vote do they show as such.


----------



## berry580 (Sep 10, 2009)

from what i know, there isn't the same amount of each model.
how much of each model would be produced depends on the pre-orders


----------



## Norm (Sep 10, 2009)

They are made to order that was the reason for the pre-order period.
I'm sure if the voting could be reopened or a new poll started the stats would change, I think many people like myself ordered voted then ordered a second light 
Norm


----------



## berry580 (Sep 10, 2009)

true. But if its reopened and people are allowed to vote more than once, then some really special people might decide to wreak it for everyone by doing something they shouldn't have done.


----------



## Darkspark (Sep 10, 2009)

Regardless...I just ordered my second AA regular. 
Damn this forum anyway! :lolsign:


----------



## jahxman (Sep 10, 2009)

Norm said:


> They are made to order that was the reason for the pre-order period.
> I'm sure if the voting could be reopened or a new poll started the stats would change, I think many people like myself ordered voted then ordered a second light
> Norm


 
Yeah, 4 of the Quark TI's I ordered were not represented in my initial vote...


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 10, 2009)

i still think a silvery button would look way better on these lights; i really like the look of the liteflux and nitecore button/piston.

either way, these lights look very, very cool; kinda makes me wish i had pre-ordered one.

maybe i'll end up getting a Ti AAA.

if i had known these were coming out, i would have gotten a Ti instead of the standard quark.

flashlights; can't buy 'em all, can't live without 'em.


----------



## berry580 (Sep 10, 2009)

+1 



burntoshine said:


> i still think a silvery button would look way better on these lights; i really like the look of the liteflux and nitecore button/piston..


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 11, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> ...flashlights; can't buy 'em all, can't live without 'em.



The feeling can't be described...it's a passion. :shrug:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 11, 2009)

A Ti Clicky would be PHENOMENAL! :twothumbs
But the likeliness of it coming with our pre-orders... not so high. I am also a fan of the D10 and LF clickies. It makes the light look that much more sophisticated.

**The way the polls are set up, you cannot get an accurate census, but more of a popular vote tally**


----------



## benben_stone (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't think that any other posting has explored the possibility that the *primary's* in use in each of the respective AA or CR123 are possibly one indication of the popularity or otherwise of each variety.


In some parts of the known world, the availability/cost of CR123's is quite prohibitive, so in one respect, that is one of the reasons why I opted for both the AA and the 2 x AA Ti models.


Let's face it, if you can't afford to turn them on, they may as well be expensive paperweights.


My two cents worth.

benben_stone


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just trying to understand your logic - excuse me if I am wrong 
so you live in a place that 123's are expensive and that's why you got AA lights?
Or are you going to travel to places that they would be expensive? - could you not take batteries with you so you don't have to buy any? 
Because to have even bought a $90 light in the first place (and can afford to fly to the expensive to buy batteries place) to me would certainly indercate you could afford to feed it IMO - because you could say there would be places where AA's are to expensive for the locals - so use a candle.


----------



## benben_stone (Sep 12, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Just trying to understand your logic - excuse me if I am wrong
> so you live in a place that 123's are expensive and that's why you got AA lights?
> Or are you going to travel to places that they would be expensive? - could you not take batteries with you so you don't have to buy any?
> Because to have even bought a $90 light in the first place (and can afford to fly to the expensive to buy batteries place) to me would certainly indercate you could afford to feed it IMO - because you could say there would be places where AA's are to expensive for the locals - so use a candle.




Well, I *live* in a place where CR123's are (1) expensive & (2) hard to come by.


Because I am constantly having to source my CR123's from overseas, I obviously can't afford to travel - DUH!!! 


AA's are available everywhere & are relatively cheap & reliable.


For everyday use, give me the AA (or AAA) option for EDC every time.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 12, 2009)

I too live in a place that they are expensive (Tasmania) - spose what I am trying to say is for me part of being a flashaholic is having the brightest light -and AA's aren't as bright as the 123's will be - so having to buy them from overseas is no biggie - and if it was unaffordable then why are we buying $110AU+ lights? - because we are mad anyway to the average Joe - show them your quark ti and tell them how much it cost - you know the answer - they think a $40 maglight is too expensive and buy a clone mag for $25 and still whinge about buying the cheapest crappy batteries - and these are people that work in the security business :shakehead so realy what we are buying is a frill more than a need - because a $10 DX/Kai light will basically do the same - unless your life depends on it - and mine does


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2009)

Get them in bulk online.

Btw should I get the 2aa batt tube or invest in a 14500 setup?


----------



## benben_stone (Sep 12, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I too live in a place that they are expensive (Tasmania) - spose what I am trying to say is for me part of being a flashaholic is having the brightest light -and AA's aren't as bright as the 123's will be - so having to buy them from overseas is no biggie - and if it was unaffordable then why are we buying $110AU+ lights? - because we are mad anyway to the average Joe - show them your quark ti and tell them how much it cost - you know the answer - they think a $40 maglight is too expensive and buy a clone mag for $25 and still whinge about buying the cheapest crappy batteries - and these are people that work in the security business :shakehead so realy what we are buying is a frill more than a need - because a $10 DX/Kai light will basically do the same - unless your life depends on it - and mine does




Hi Glenn7,

You are quite correct in questioning our respective sanities regarding our purchase of what to a lay-person would be expensive toys in our lights.


I happily concur that the 123 option puts out more light all around that the AA or AAA, but in saying this, current options of AA/AAA are streets ahead of the average "torch" some so-called security professionals use (& yes, I work in a security field).


Back to subject though, we have both seen fit to purchase these Quark Ti's that are in my humble opinion, an absolute bargain for *(a)* the raw material they are constructed from & *(b)* the opportunity of having the first XPG R4's on the block!!!


My personal Ti collection is going to triple with the addition of my Quarks & while my posts seem to suggest that I am against 123's, nothing could be further from the truth, as my teeth were cut on 123 light models & I continue to use them happily.


My only regret now, is that I didn't take the opportunity of the boxed set during the pre-order phase.


Oh well, such is life.


Greetings from Melbourne! :wave:


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Sep 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Get them in bulk online.
> 
> Btw should I get the 2aa batt tube or invest in a 14500 setup?



I agree, buy them online in bulk, Li-Ion Batteries usually have a 10+ year shelf life, and about the 14500's - runtimes would suffer greatly compared to a regular AA battery whether it was a NiMH or Alkaline. It would be nice if a poll could be added on how many Quark Ti's did you buy, just to see how many us CPFers bought in a (ballpark figure).. I ordered a few myself and can hardly wait to get my hands on one


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 12, 2009)

benben_stone said:


> Hi Glenn7,
> 
> You are quite correct in questioning our respective sanities regarding our purchase of what to a lay-person would be expensive toys in our lights.
> 
> ...



Yer maybe we could play light saber's across the strait ha ha :twothumbs 

This might just be my opinion on this - but from what I have seen of late - I predict that there will be more Ti lights coming out from other manufacturers - so don't worry on missing out on the Quark set - there will be tones of other choice's soon - Ra,Olight,bitz,Jetbeam,4seven's,Liteflux,Jil light,and there are more I just cant think of just now but there are lots of AAA Ti lights coming out - poor Don he started a monster that might just shrink his business a bit :sick2:

but yes buying the 123's bulk are the way to go - just ask uncle [email protected] our drug supplier :thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess (Sep 13, 2009)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> . . . . Li-Ion Batteries usually have a 10+ year shelf life . . . .


 

:huh2:


Perhaps you meant to say *Lithium Primary* Batteries ?


_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Yer maybe we could play light saber's across the strait ha ha :twothumbs
> 
> This might just be my opinion on this - but from what I have seen of late - I predict that there will be more Ti lights coming out from other manufacturers - so don't worry on missing out on the Quark set - there will be tones of other choice's soon - Ra,Olight,bitz,Jetbeam,4seven's,Liteflux,Jil light,and there are more I just cant think of just now but there are lots of AAA Ti lights coming out - poor Don he started a monster that might just shrink his business a bit :sick2:
> 
> but yes buying the 123's bulk are the way to go - just ask uncle [email protected] our drug supplier :thumbsup:



First dose is free. :devil:


----------



## Tremendo (Sep 13, 2009)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> .... and about the 14500's - runtimes would suffer greatly compared to a regular AA battery whether it was a NiMH or Alkaline..........


I believe that to be inaccurate. I just got 2 x 14500's and a charger preparing for my Ti AA TQuarks en route. I did a test with my Nitecore Defender infinity and the max is just above an Energizer Lithium Primary, and the runtime for both 14500's was a full 75 minutes at full max power. No suffering of runtime there as it is way better than a NiMH or Alkaline. I undertand that with the different chemistries, you can't just go by mAh alone. I'm sold on the 14500's.


----------



## berry580 (Sep 13, 2009)

i think it depends on the light itself.
14500 should have more power than alkaline or NiMH.
Some light may have higher max output w/ less runtime when using 14500 e.g. LF5TX , while other lights may have lower max output w/ longer runtime e.g. D10 with respect to alkaline/NiMH


----------



## recDNA (Sep 13, 2009)

Are there any output numbers out yet?


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 13, 2009)

One thing that sucks about Li-Ion cells, is if you leave them in a hot car (above 140 degrees) it will kill them.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 13, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Are there any output numbers out yet?



 Waiting on this myself...



Toohotruk said:


> One thing that sucks about Li-Ion cells, is if you leave them in a hot car (above 140 degrees) it will kill them.



Or if you leave them in the car in sub-zero temperatures, they do leak.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 13, 2009)

CaNo said:


> ...Or if you leave them in the car in sub-zero temperatures, they do leak.



I was unaware of that...good to know. :sick2:


----------



## berry580 (Sep 14, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Waiting on this myself...
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you leave them in the car in sub-zero temperatures, they do leak.


Alkaline & NiMH's would be fine at 140 degrees+ or sub-zero temperatures?


----------



## CaNo (Sep 14, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Alkaline & NiMH's would be fine at 140 degrees+ or sub-zero temperatures?


 
I was just basically speaking off of personal experience. I had my beater Inova X0 left in my glove compartment. And here in Chicago, the windchill can sometimes become fatal. The past winter actually proved this to be correct. I had the Primary Energizer CR123 batteries that it came with inside the flashlight, and decided to open it. To my surprise, there was a strong smell of gas coming from inside the body of the flashlight. I took the 2 batteries out and a clear liquid was left all over my hands. Don't get me wrong, it still worked with the cells in this condition, but I do not think it would be wise to leave the cells in there for much longer for the flashlight's sake. Obviously that's just common sense, but atleast it would give me light still in an emergency situation I guess. Now I have 2xRCR123A batteries in there, but still waiting on extreme weather. So far so good. I just do not want to misguide you and say that they do work perfectly in extreme temperatures, unless I know it to be a fact...


----------



## jenskh (Sep 14, 2009)

Now I get a little confused. I understood from your previous post, that it wat Li-ion cells that leaks in sub-zero temperatures (are we talking Celcius or Fahrenheit?). Now from your last post, it looks as if it is Primary CR123 batteries that leaks. What is correct?


----------



## CaNo (Sep 14, 2009)

jenskh said:


> Now I get a little confused. I understood from your previous post, that it wat Li-ion cells that leaks in sub-zero temperatures (are we talking Celcius or Fahrenheit?). Now from your last post, it looks as if it is Primary CR123 batteries that leaks. What is correct?



I was referring to Primary CR123 cells inside the flashlight (and can only speak for Primary CR123's since it is related to this case). Fahrenheit is means of measure. Sometimes the winds can be -30+, turning the car into a freezer.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 14, 2009)

I can see where the confusion originated. What I meant to say originally is Lithium batteries, and not Lithium Ion.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 14, 2009)

2 of these Primaries and not Rechargable Cr123's: http://www.batteriesinaflash.com/images/EL123AP-1.jpg


----------



## jenskh (Sep 14, 2009)

This is good. Now I feel a little more relaxed since I am using Li-ion, and we only have Celcius in Norway


----------



## berry580 (Sep 14, 2009)

i see, not much sub-zeroes in sydney
but i don't use lithiums either, just too expensive.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 15, 2009)

jenskh said:


> This is good. Now I feel a little more relaxed since I am using Li-ion, and we only have Celcius in Norway



3 days straight of no sleep will do that to you! :tired: It made perfect sense in my mind at the time... then reading it on a well rested mind later, I realized by me adding the word "Ion", I was referring to a total different type of lithium battery (Rechargeable), and in the process confused the hell out of people lol :nana: Well at least you guys were paying attention I guess haha :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 15, 2009)

berry580 said:


> i see, not much sub-zeroes in sydney
> but i don't use lithiums either, just too expensive.



I only use lithiums when they come with the light, other than that, I would not go buy any at the store, they are way over priced. :shakehead


----------



## berry580 (Sep 15, 2009)

why only lithiums?
whats wrong with li-ions?


----------



## CaNo (Sep 15, 2009)

berry580 said:


> why only lithiums?
> whats wrong with li-ions?


 
The only cr123 batteries I use are the Lithium Ions. Above I stated that the only time I would use a primary lithium battery is when it is either provided by an online seller (like batterystation), or originally came with the flashlight itself (i.e. Inova). I am a big fan of the Lithium Ion cells because it is cheap, higher voltage, and obviously rechargeable. The cells I bought came with its own charger, and it really is not a bad charger really for it's "dumb charger" status.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 15, 2009)

I just do not take a chance with charging two batteries at a time since it is a "dumb charger". One battery at a time. I get better results in performance and battery life this way.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyways back on topic... about 2.5 weeks... in counting...


----------



## HenrySsy (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks _____!

____ was nice and generous enough to pass on a Quark Titanium preorder to me. :thumbsup: 

Beginning with a Slickdeals.net posting for a $3 light, I started reading about crees. Stumbled upon CPF, spend days sorting through a 1tb of info, and was blown away with my first Romisen RC-N3. I knew I had been hooked the moment (a) I clicked on for the first time. (b) I found out I could lite up stop signs from so far. (c) I pointed the flashlight at my friend to show them the power. :devil:

Now, thanks to ____ I am willing to hide this purchase from my GF and spend 20x more than I ever thought I would for a ...flashlight.

Please fill your name in the blank. YOU can be the one who officially seals my addiction. :thanks:


Note: My productivity at work has now also decreased substantially.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice try! 

And :welcome:


Hang on to your wallet! :shakehead


----------



## OfficerCamp (Sep 17, 2009)

Pre-orders... just another word for, "I'm going to make you wait a long time for something you really want!"

Seriously though, I find it amazing that 4Sevens (and whoever is doing their Ti milling) can take pre-orders and ship a finished product in just over a month. That is amazing to me. I can't even make plans with my girl and see them come to reality within a month. (Ok that's a stretch, but not by much)


----------



## CaNo (Sep 17, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> Pre-orders... just another word for, "I'm going to make you wait a long time for something you really want!"
> 
> Seriously though, I find it amazing that 4Sevens (and whoever is doing their Ti milling) can take pre-orders and ship a finished product in just over a month. That is amazing to me. I can't even make plans with my girl and see them come to reality within a month. (Ok that's a stretch, but not by much)



 +1


----------



## CaNo (Sep 17, 2009)

HenrySsy said:


> Thanks _____!
> 
> ____ was nice and generous enough to pass on a Quark Titanium preorder to me. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



This is comical lol!

It's like asking an alcoholic to surrender his best liquor :nana:

Good attempt though :devil:


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 17, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> Seriously though, I find it amazing that 4Sevens (and whoever is doing their Ti milling) can take pre-orders and ship a finished product in just over a month. That is amazing to me.



Amazing what you can do with slave labor :tinfoil:


----------



## OfficerCamp (Sep 17, 2009)

CaNo said:


> It's like asking an alcoholic to surrender his best liquor :nana:



Prying a bottle from an alcoholics hands might be a little easier, I mean if they're hammered. I don't think I'd part with my Quark Ti for double the price I paid at this point, the waiting time is like a badge of honor, NO ONE CAN TAKE THAT FROM ME!!! LOL


----------



## CaNo (Sep 18, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> Prying a bottle from an alcoholics hands might be a little easier, I mean if they're hammered. I don't think I'd part with my Quark Ti for double the price I paid at this point, the waiting time is like a badge of honor, NO ONE CAN TAKE THAT FROM ME!!! LOL



This is true. Even if someone offered you double the price... you are still paying less than let's say a Ti Ra Clicky... easily.


----------



## HenrySsy (Sep 18, 2009)

You guys have destroyed my hopes... 

HAHAH.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 18, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> Prying a bottle from an alcoholics hands might be a little easier, I mean if they're hammered. I don't think I'd part with my Quark Ti for double the price I paid at this point, the waiting time is like a badge of honor, NO ONE CAN TAKE THAT FROM ME!!! LOL


 

Ya, maybe but I'm sick of waiting for the output specs. It's bad enough waiting for my Quark Ti without the anxiety over exactly how great it's going to be.


----------



## Raybo (Sep 18, 2009)

One popular option that's not on your poll.............

"Who lives in a convent?"


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 18, 2009)

:thinking:


----------



## OfficerCamp (Sep 18, 2009)

Double :thinking::thinking:


----------



## Raybo (Sep 18, 2009)

Quark Ti AA
Quark Ti AA Tactical
Quark Ti 2xAA
Quark Ti 2xAA Tactical
Quark Ti 123
Quark Ti 123 Tactical
Quark Ti 2x123
Quark Ti 2x123 Tactical
Quark Ti Box Set

My option is no where to be found.........


----------



## Burgess (Sep 18, 2009)

Raybo said:


> One popular option that's not on your poll.............
> 
> "Who lives in a convent?"


 

*Nun ! ! ! *

(none of the above)


*I* got it.

What about the REST of you guys !



-


----------



## Raybo (Sep 18, 2009)

Burgess said:


> *Nun ! ! ! *
> 
> (none of the above)
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 19, 2009)

Oooohhhhh!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 19, 2009)

Burgess said:


> *Nun ! ! ! *
> 
> (none of the above)
> 
> ...



Wow... :duh2:


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 19, 2009)

never did get a nun.. (yet *grin*)..

but did date a girl once who wanted to become one. (not sure if she is a nun by now.. if she is.. does it count as "getting a nun"? :devil:


but to poll.. i did answer already as AA version.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 20, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> never did get a nun.. (yet *grin*)..
> 
> but did date a girl once who wanted to become one. (not sure if she is a nun by now.. if she is.. does it count as "getting a nun"? :devil:
> 
> ...



Or you got "nun"... haha :thinking:

Don't nuns practice abstinence? Or am I mistaken...


----------



## recDNA (Sep 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Anyways back on topic... about 2.5 weeks... in counting...


 
They're shipping in 2 weeks yet STILL have no output numbers or beamshots? DRAT!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 21, 2009)

recDNA said:


> They're shipping in 2 weeks yet STILL have no output numbers or beamshots? DRAT!



Yeah I wonder if it is a bait and hook deal... or is this really the real deal? Hmmmm... This isn't much of a positive thought either... I am starting to doubt... since it seems like they don't know themselves!  We already pre-ordered, the money is already theirs... there is no reason to hold back now.

Anyone have a release date yet for the 4Sevens AAA's yet? :tired:


----------



## flasherByNight (Sep 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Yeah I wonder if it is a bait and hook deal... or is this really the real deal?



I can appreciate the impatience, but that's pretty damn silly to say even in jest. 4sevens/quark are reputable sellers and have a track record as such.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2009)

flasherByNight said:


> I can appreciate the impatience, but that's pretty damn silly to say even in jest. 4sevens/quark are reputable sellers and have a track record as such.



Do you currently have the Quark Titanium in your hand at this very moment?


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2009)

flasherByNight said:


> I can appreciate the impatience, but that's pretty damn silly to say even in jest. 4sevens/quark are reputable sellers and have a track record as such.



I can say anything I want. I am entitled to my opinion just as you are entitled to yours. I, and several people on here do not appreciate putting money forward to a "reputable" dealer who cannot even give us specifications on what we are paying for. The only reason I pre-ordered from 4Sevens is because, yes, I do trust their customer service and products. But let's face it, this is a completely brand new Cree which noone has any hands on experience with. Everyone is going off of what is posted on sites and not the actual product in their hand. I am the consumer, and I want to know what I am purchasing. I do not appreciate playing a guessing game with my hard earned cash. You can continue to trust blindly, I want to be informed.


----------



## JeffInChi (Sep 22, 2009)

Anybody know what grade of titanium the quarks are made of yet?


----------



## flasherByNight (Sep 22, 2009)

Seeing as you're obviously of the confrontational persuasion I'll rebut _once_, purely for the sake of clearing your misinformation.

You _pre-ordered_ a product fully knowing that it had not yet been developed and _that it was going to use a new never before used emitter, that noone had any first hand use with_.

Have they made any claims as to what the output will be?
Very explicitly, NO!



> 4) What are the outputs for these special editions?
> We're working on these and we'll let you know as soon as we've got them.



Will we all on CPF have a rowdy debate on what the output/runtime will end up being, of course...that's what this site/half the fun is about.

The grounds of what you're entitled to is: a Quark flashlight made out of Titanium fitted with a XPG R4 LED period.

As far as your petulant "I can say whatever I want", nowhere did I suggest you couldn't, that being said, your previous comment was explicitly slanderous, assuming you were trying to say "bait and switch" (which also doesn't really make sense in this context either). And to reiterate, you pre-ordered a product that specifically did not....blah blah, meh, whatever.

In sum: Ask for you money back if you're that dissatisfied.


> We can refund an order, of course, but we cannot change the titanium you've purchased. Thanks!


----------



## jahxman (Sep 22, 2009)

flasherByNight said:


> In sum: Ask for you money back if you're that dissatisfied.


 +1

make room for some others who missed the pre-order!


----------



## HenrySsy (Sep 22, 2009)

yes. he is referring to me. i am here patiently waiting. mwahaha....:devil:


----------



## get-lit (Sep 22, 2009)

YEAH!! JUST 6 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2009)

flasherByNight said:


> Seeing as you're obviously of the confrontational persuasion I'll rebut _once_, purely for the sake of clearing your misinformation.
> 
> You _pre-ordered_ a product fully knowing that it had not yet been developed and _that it was going to use a new never before used emitter, that noone had any first hand use with_.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on wasting time with your above response. How many times did you spend proof reading it before you hit the "submit reply" button? Any person who is not satisfied with their purchase should get their money back I agree, and I plan to do so if I get a garbage light. For the others that missed out on the pre-order, you can go and purchase your Titanium Quark (for a more expensive price tag) once they start selling the batch without the serial numbers, or play the waiting game at the market place...:ironic: Now back to more important things... where are those specifications we have been waiting for...


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2009)

get-lit said:


> YEAH!! JUST 6 MORE DAYS!!!



And the countdown begins! :twothumbs


----------



## yuk (Sep 22, 2009)

get-lit said:


> YEAH!! JUST 6 MORE DAYS!!!


:thinking:


----------



## ubetit (Sep 22, 2009)

yuk said:


> :thinking:


 
** 
**


4sevens said:


> *So, to sum up, here's our expected schedule:
> 8/14-8/27, Pre-Order Stage 1
> 8/28-9/25, Pre-Order Stage 2
> 9/28, Titanium Quarks arrive and start shipping!*
> **


*

*


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 22, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Congratulations on wasting time with your above response. How many times did you spend proof reading it before you hit the "submit reply" button? Any person who is not satisfied with their purchase should get their money back I agree, and I plan to do so if I get a garbage light. For the others that missed out on the pre-order, you can go and purchase your Titanium Quark (for a more expensive price tag) once they start selling the batch without the serial numbers, or play the waiting game at the market place...:ironic: Now back to more important things... where are those specifications we have been waiting for...



Are you serious? Do you have any idea how long alot of our own CPF builders take for turnaround on custom lights not to mention complete custom builds. Now just imagine that x100. There are ALWAYS setbacks when somebody is pioneering something new and different. Try searching the UA2 Invictus and UB3 Optimus and see how long those guys with pre-orders have been waiting . 4Sevens IS a reputable company and has been even before they came out with their own line of lights. That being said they have a reputation to uphold and arent going to let a crappy light out just in order to get it out "on schedule" And technically the light isnt even late yet 
*8/14-8/27, Pre-Order Stage 1
8/28-9/25, Pre-Order Stage 2
9/28, Titanium Quarks arrive and start shipping!
*Heres their post on 9/18/09 "A quick update. The Ti casings are coming along, however they are a little behind. 
The polishing step adds a significant amount of time to the process.
We'll keep you updated. Thanks for your patience. Have a great weekend!"

And 4Sevens has already said that they want TRUE OTF lumens so instead of telling us what the prototypes are putting out they are going to test the PRODUCTION lights to get acurate lumens. I for one appreciate this. Seriously just give them a little time. 4Sevens LOVES to taunt us but in the end they always pull through. If you really are tired of waiting or worried about the output on your light(s) then just get your money back, I think the line of people wanting a Ti Quark is almost as long as the line at the unemployment office!


----------



## recDNA (Sep 22, 2009)

yuk said:


> :thinking:


 
Only 6 more days we hope....


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> I think the line of people wanting a Ti Quark is almost as long as the line at the unemployment office!



Haha that's a funny little way of looking at it!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2009)

ubetit said:


> *
> * Originally Posted by *4sevens*
> _*So, to sum up, here's our expected schedule:
> 8/14-8/27, Pre-Order Stage 1
> ...



Thanks for digging that little bit of information out! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Only 6 more days we hope....



Exactly. :nana:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2009)

I still have my hopes everytime I come on this thread, that the QTi123 will catch-up the the QTiAA lol! Oh well...  I guess it is too late for that, since the pre-order stage has been finished for quite some days now... :sigh:


----------



## StinkyButler (Sep 22, 2009)

JeffInChi said:


> Anybody know what grade of titanium the quarks are made of yet?



Not yet. It's been asked a few times, but no answers as of yet. Hopefully it'll be a nice surprise, much like the highly anticipated output numbers.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be too surprised if they were delayed a little, as stated before, setbacks are common when new items are put into production. IIRC, the regular Quarks arrived later than originally planned, due to QC issues. 7777 sent them back to be fine tuned, and will do the same with the Ti lights if necessary.

I am confident the goods will be delivered as promised when these babies wind up in our grubby little hands... :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 23, 2009)

StinkyButler said:


> Not yet. It's been asked a few times, but no answers as of yet. Hopefully it'll be a nice surprise, much like the highly anticipated output numbers.


Hopefully...



Toohotruk said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if they were delayed a little, as stated before, setbacks are common when new items are put into production. IIRC, the regular Quarks arrived later than originally planned, due to QC issues. 7777 sent them back to be fine tuned, and will do the same with the Ti lights if necessary.
> 
> I am confident the goods will be delivered as promised when these babies wind up in our grubby little hands... :thumbsup:



How long was the delay for the regular Quarks?


----------



## Th232 (Sep 23, 2009)

From the Marketplace:



4sevens said:


> It's TA4 Alloy (Ti-3Al)


----------



## CaNo (Sep 24, 2009)

Th232 said:


> From the Marketplace:



Good man. Atleast that is one question answered...


----------



## CaNo (Sep 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo! The day has finally come! I hope they are not delayed... because if not, they are shipping today!!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 28, 2009)

You should follow the marketplace thread :nana:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 28, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> You should follow the marketplace thread :nana:


Thanks for the link! I am crossing my fingers for the surprise to be a 4SEVENS AAA light :naughty:


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 28, 2009)

That would definitely be cool! :naughty:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 28, 2009)

For people like me that hate switching back and forth from the CPFMarketPlace threads, to the LED Flashlights threads... here is the update from 4SEVENS that we have been waiting for:



4sevens said:


> *Update!
> 
> The XP-G emitters will arrive Tuesday morning. We will then immediately ship them to the factory. The emitters should arrive at the factory by this weekend. After that, assembly is estimated at one week. And after that, we expect to receive them three or four days later.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaNo (Sep 30, 2009)

New update... the Titanium Quarks will not be R4's.... they will be R5's...:thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 30, 2009)

timbo114 said:


>





4sevens said:


> The XP-G's are here! Now off to the factory they go!



Compliments of the market place! :twothumbs


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for the update Peter and Cano for updating this thread!

-Mayo


----------



## divine (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, if there is one reel in each of those boxes, and there could be more... at 250 emitters per reel, that picture is showing 4500 xp-g's.

The 500 quarks are only going to use two reels.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 30, 2009)

divine said:


> Wow, if there is one reel in each of those boxes, and there could be more... at 250 emitters per reel, that picture is showing 4500 xp-g's.
> 
> The 500 quarks are only going to use two reels.



Those emitters will be the ones used for the 500 (serial numbered) limited edition Quark Titaniums.... and.... the production of the non serial numbered Quark Titaniums that will be sold afterward.


----------



## CaNo (Sep 30, 2009)

FrogmanM said:


> thanks for the update Peter and Cano for updating this thread!
> 
> -Mayo



 no problem! (I just wish that the news would hit here first than the marketplace! haha But if I find something new out, I will definitely post it on here ASAP)


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 30, 2009)

There will actually be 700 Ti Quarks, and that is the last of them...there will be no regular production Ti Quarks, according to 7777.

The other XP-Gs will be for the new AAA lights and presumably the regular aluminum Quark series.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm actually surprised that more people didn't get the 2x123 lights - and yes I know all the arguments for and against with batteries/run time etc - but my point is they are not that much bigger - just a little longer because they are all the same diameter as each other.
I said this because everyone is so excited about the new brighter led's but you cant use them to their fullest potential anyway (and I know any of the Quarks cant drive them to their full potential because of lack of heat sink so they are run at lower amp's) but for me - yes I buy a light for UI and quality - but I would have to say that 60% of the reason I buy a light is for the power I can get out of these amazing LED's - and the 123's will be the brightest of the bunch - and if you say 123's are to expensive (you can get primaries for a 86cents each) then why buy a $100 light - just ask the average Joe on the street.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 30, 2009)

I ordered both a single 123 and the 123 X 2...can't wait!!! :naughty:


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 30, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> I ordered both a single 123 and the 123 X 2...can't wait!!! :naughty:



your a wise man :tinfoil:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 1, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> There will actually be 700 Ti Quarks, and that is the last of them...there will be no regular production Ti Quarks, according to 7777.
> 
> The other XP-Gs will be for the new AAA lights and presumably the regular aluminum Quark series.



No kidding... Good to know. Any news on the release date of the new AAA lights?



Glenn7 said:


> I'm actually surprised that more people didn't get the 2x123 lights - and yes I know all the arguments for and against with batteries/run time etc - but my point is they are not that much bigger - just a little longer because they are all the same diameter as each other.
> I said this because everyone is so excited about the new brighter led's but you cant use them to their fullest potential anyway (and I know any of the Quarks cant drive them to their full potential because of lack of heat sink so they are run at lower amp's) but for me - yes I buy a light for UI and quality - but I would have to say that 60% of the reason I buy a light is for the power I can get out of these amazing LED's - and the 123's will be the brightest of the bunch - and if you say 123's are to expensive (you can get primaries for a 86cents each) then why buy a $100 light - just ask the average Joe on the street.



Haha... I was caught between the 1xAA and the 1xCR123. I think I thought of more portability, and comfortable front pocket carry. I guess I wont see it's full potential :shakehead. Oh well... I'll still be happy with the little midget rocket lol :nana:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 1, 2009)

I just hope that the October 19th shipment date is final and that there will be no more delays


----------



## oldpal (Oct 1, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> I ordered both a single 123 and the 123 X 2...can't wait!!! :naughty:



I ordered both of the 123s also. I plan to use a 17670 in the 123x2.

Hugh


----------



## nismotor (Oct 1, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I would have to say that 60% of the reason I buy a light is for the power I can get out of these amazing LED's - and the 123's will be the brightest of the bunch - and if you say 123's are to expensive (you can get primaries for a 86cents each) then why buy a $100 light - just ask the average Joe on the street.


 
If anyone use those DX batteries, they will surely *not* see the R5's potential, given that they even work when it arrives to one's doorsteps.


----------



## mon90ey (Oct 1, 2009)

I ordered my Ti 123x2 and two more AW17650s to add to the two I already have. I also have a 123x2 and a 123 in aluminum and I love them both! If you're gonna run the 123x2, the rechargeables are the only way to go. :twothumbs


----------



## recDNA (Oct 1, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I'm actually surprised that more people didn't get the 2x123 lights - and yes I know all the arguments for and against with batteries/run time etc - but my point is they are not that much bigger - just a little longer because they are all the same diameter as each other.
> I said this because everyone is so excited about the new brighter led's but you cant use them to their fullest potential anyway (and I know any of the Quarks cant drive them to their full potential because of lack of heat sink so they are run at lower amp's) but for me - yes I buy a light for UI and quality - but I would have to say that 60% of the reason I buy a light is for the power I can get out of these amazing LED's - and the 123's will be the brightest of the bunch - and if you say 123's are to expensive (you can get primaries for a 86cents each) then why buy a $100 light - just ask the average Joe on the street.


 
If I go for a 2 X 123 light I get an MC-E version. Still brighter than XP-G.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 1, 2009)

Can you use an RCR123 in a Ti-123 X1?


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 1, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Can you use an RCR123 in a Ti-123 X1?




Yup!


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 1, 2009)

CaNo said:


> No kidding... Good to know. Any news on the release date of the new AAA lights?




No date yet. 

One thing I forgot to mention...there will be a run of Ti AAA lights with the XP-G R5! :naughty:


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 1, 2009)

oldpal said:


> I ordered both of the 123s also. I plan to use a 17670 in the 123x2.
> 
> Hugh




Me too...my new AW 17670s showed up the other day. I'm pretty excited to see which combo will net the best results...a single 17670, two RCR123s, or two CR123 primaries. 

I'm also excited to be able to compare the Ti 123 XP-G, with my not so new regular aluminum Q123 w/XP-E side-by-side. :huh:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 1, 2009)

I so wish I had of ordered the box set 

Something I will regret forever...


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 1, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I so wish I had of ordered the box set
> 
> Something I will regret forever...




Me too...the price seemed way too high at the time, but now...


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I so wish I had of ordered the box set
> 
> Something I will regret *forever*...


 

Or, at least until the new Cree *XP-J* arrives.



_


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 1, 2009)

But they won't be in titanium quarks 


... or maybe they will :naughty:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 2, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> No date yet.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention...there will be a run of Ti AAA lights with the XP-G R5! :naughty:



That XP-G R5 light will be sick! I can't wait!


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 2, 2009)

nismotor said:


> If anyone use those DX batteries, they will surely *not* see the R5's potential, given that they even work when it arrives to one's doorsteps.



I have never used them to be honest - my point was that you cant say 123 primaries are to expensive to use - you can still get them for somewhere around $1 from batteryjunction/batterystation (well thats where I get mine from :thumbsup making them comparable in price to good quality AA's but having a light running on steroids - 50% of the time I use rechargeable's anyway :wave:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 3, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> No date yet.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention...there will be a run of Ti AAA lights with the XP-G R5! :naughty:



There is something about AAA Clicky lights I just cannot get enough of! I thought that it was just LF2XT and Streamlight... but now 4SEVENS? yeah! Just hope it has a very low low, and an extremely high max, and strobe doesn't hurt either :thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2009)

Will a 2XAA XP-G be as bright as a 2XCR123 flashlight like a PD30 w Q5?


----------



## CaNo (Oct 4, 2009)

:thinking:


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 4, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Will a 2XAA XP-G be as bright as a 2XCR123 flashlight like a PD30 w Q5?



To answer the first part of your question - no the 2xAA won't be brighter as the 2x123.
Not sure what you mean "like a pd30 w q5" but the quark AA would be as bright as the pd30


Edit: ooops I meant brighter (must proof read)


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 4, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Will a 2XAA XP-G be as bright as a 2XCR123 flashlight like a PD30 w Q5?



Brighter.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> To answer the first part of your question - no the 2xAA won't be as bright as the 2x123.
> Not sure what you mean "like a pd30 w q5" but the quark AA would be as bright as the pd30


 
I meant the newest Fenix PD30 with Q5 bin. Perhaps I've named it wrong. I know that a AA version of the same line of lights cannot be as bright as the 2XCR123.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> Brighter.


 

I wish I ordered one.  :-( 

I only ordered the Ti123.

I hope 4-7's has some extra if that's the case. I want to buy a friend a really good (bright) 2XAA flashlight but I don't want to go broke doing it. 

I'm really mad I missed the chance to grab a P20A2 at 40% off. I'm here every single day but somehow I missed the news about the sale.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2009)

CaNo said:


> There is something about AAA Clicky lights I just cannot get enough of! I thought that it was just LF2XT and Streamlight... but now 4SEVENS? yeah! Just hope it has a very low low, and an extremely high max, and strobe doesn't hurt either :thumbsup:


 
2 modes is fine with me. I prefer med/high but I realize I'm in the minority here. I just hope the lower mode comes on first. I hate the med-high-low sequence in Fenix. What good is low once you blind everybody with high?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> Yup!


 
Would 1 X RCR123 produce higher output than the CR123?


----------



## CaNo (Oct 4, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Would 1 X RCR123 produce higher output than the CR123?



Primaries are 3.0 volts

Rechargeables are 3.6-3.7 volts

So to answer your question... yes.


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 5, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Primaries are 3.0 volts
> Rechargeables are 3.6-3.7 volts
> 
> So to answer your question... yes.


 
No... 

They are regulated











From selfbuilt's quark lights review


----------



## CaNo (Oct 19, 2009)

Still awaiting my shipping confirmation from 4Sevens...
Anyone receive theirs yet?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 19, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Primaries are 3.0 volts
> 
> Rechargeables are 3.6-3.7 volts
> 
> So to answer your question... yes.


 
I have sometimes read of flashlights with identical output from primaries and Li-Ions.


----------



## StinkyButler (Oct 19, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Still awaiting my shipping confirmation from 4Sevens...
> Anyone receive theirs yet?



According to the Marketplace thread, which seems like the place to get the latest updates, the first batch of Ti Quarks will hit 4Sevens' dock on Wed, at which point they'll ship out as many as they can. Might be next week before we see them.


----------



## benben_stone (Oct 19, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Still awaiting my shipping confirmation from 4Sevens...
> Anyone receive theirs yet?




:twothumbs Received mine !!!

Babies soon to be delivered.........


----------



## CaNo (Oct 19, 2009)

benben_stone said:


> :twothumbs Received mine !!!
> 
> Babies soon to be delivered.........


I'm actually pretty jealous... I'm not going to lie. :nana:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 19, 2009)

StinkyButler said:


> According to the Marketplace thread, which seems like the place to get the latest updates, the first batch of Ti Quarks will hit 4Sevens' dock on Wed, at which point they'll ship out as many as they can. Might be next week before we see them.



Tell Benben that...


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 19, 2009)

They may just be printing out packaging slips in order to speed up the process for when the lights get there on wed. I have seen a few other manufacturers do this.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 19, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> They may just be printing out packaging slips in order to speed up the process for when the lights get there on wed. I have seen a few other manufacturers do this.


 
I ordered a CR123 with clip. I just wish I had also ordered the 2 X CR123 now that the day is near and I've seen how gorgeous these lights look in pictures.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 19, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I ordered a CR123 with clip. I just wish I had also ordered the 2 X CR123 now that the day is near and I've seen how gorgeous these lights look in pictures.



Dont feel bad, I am experiencing the exact opposite feeling, I am wishing I had ordered a 123*1 in addition to my 123*2


----------



## CaNo (Oct 19, 2009)

So Wednesday is the new shipping day? :thinking:


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 19, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Dont feel bad, I am experiencing the exact opposite feeling, I am wishing I had ordered a 123*1 in addition to my 123*2




I ordered both... :nana:


----------



## recDNA (Oct 19, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Dont feel bad, I am experiencing the exact opposite feeling, I am wishing I had ordered a 123*1 in addition to my 123*2


 
It's tough to invest a lot of money in flashlights you've never seen and won't get for months after purchase. I didn't want to go over $100 on a pre-order. Like half the guys here I'm hoping to grab a 2 X AA Ti Quark with the "ugly" waves! LOL

Don't buy one if they're available. Thoses waves REALLY ruin that light. :naughty:


----------



## recDNA (Oct 19, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> I ordered both... :nana:


 
For the prices I've seen on re-sales I wish I bought TEN of EACH!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 19, 2009)

CaNo said:


> So Wednesday is the new shipping day? :thinking:


 

We HOPE. Nothing new on 4sevens about it. Just says lights are on the way from the factory in CHina.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 19, 2009)

recDNA said:


> For the prices I've seen on re-sales I wish I bought TEN of EACH!




Me too!


----------



## CaNo (Oct 21, 2009)

4sevens said:


> A few bits of news....
> 
> The Quark Ti's will start to ship out tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Woo Hoo! The day has finally come! :twothumbs

I just wonder if it will come with the 4Sevens tool so we can swap out the buttons....


----------



## CaNo (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait, is this the "big" surprise that was promised? An extra button?


----------



## duboost (Oct 21, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Dont feel bad, I am experiencing the exact opposite feeling, I am wishing I had ordered a 123*1 in addition to my 123*2


I feel the exact same way! What on earth was i thinking just ordering one


----------



## CaNo (Oct 21, 2009)

How much more are they selling for in MP?


----------



## Th232 (Oct 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Wait, is this the "big" surprise that was promised? An extra button?



I think that was the fact that the XP-Gs would be R5, not R4.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 21, 2009)

Th232 said:


> I think that was the fact that the XP-Gs would be R5, not R4.



I know it is far-fetched... but I was really hoping they would throw in a 4Sevens AAA in with our order as "The big surprise" lol

One can only dream :sigh:


----------



## StinkyButler (Oct 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> I know it is far-fetched... but I was really hoping they would throw in a 4Sevens AAA in with our order as "The big surprise" lol
> 
> One can only dream :sigh:



Yeah, that would be a bit unrealistic. These Ti Quarks are already being sold to us at a GREAT price. Maybe the full sets will include a Ti AAA as a surprise so you'd get all available Ti Quark models, but I can't see them including something like that with the purchase of a single light.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 21, 2009)

StinkyButler said:


> Yeah, that would be a bit unrealistic. These Ti Quarks are already being sold to us at a GREAT price. Maybe the full sets will include a Ti AAA as a surprise so you'd get all available Ti Quark models, but I can't see them including something like that with the purchase of a single light.



My thoughts exactly for the boxed set. You hit it right on the button.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 21, 2009)

Shipping confirmation... where are you? :candle:


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Shipping confirmation... where are you? :candle:




Got my first one for the Q1232!!! 

Now waiting for the shipping Conf. for the Q123... :naughty:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 22, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Got my confirmation today! Yeah baby! :twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Oct 23, 2009)

Got my Ti Quark 2xCR123 today! It carries in my pocket better than I thought. I wasn't sure if I wanted to EDC a 2x123 sized light, but it carries just fine clipped to my left front jeans pocket. My iPhone also shares this pocket and they don't bang into each other or anything, which was my main concern. Looks like the little AAA Maratac maybe moving out and the Ti Quark moving in.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 23, 2009)

Darn! That was one of the reasons why I did not buy the 2x123, in fear that it will be an uncomfortable carry. Can you post a beam shot please?! I am excited to get mine in the mail soon!:twothumbs



WadeF said:


> Got my Ti Quark 2xCR123 today! It carries in my pocket better than I thought. I wasn't sure if I wanted to EDC a 2x123 sized light, but it carries just fine clipped to my left front jeans pocket. My iPhone also shares this pocket and they don't bang into each other or anything, which was my main concern. Looks like the little AAA Maratac maybe moving out and the Ti Quark moving in.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm so mad I didn't buy the 2 X 123 instead of the 1 X 123 with the clip that ......


----------



## recDNA (Oct 23, 2009)

CaNo said:


> I know it is far-fetched... but I was really hoping they would throw in a 4Sevens AAA in with our order as "The big surprise" lol
> 
> One can only dream :sigh:


 
I'd rather have a chance to BUY a 2 X CR123 than get a AAA for FREE


----------



## CaNo (Oct 23, 2009)

I look at it from this perspective.... the AAA light is going to be worth $50, while the 2x123 light is worth around the same amount as any other light you ordered (Quark Titanium-wise)... technically any person who is looking to profit will gain $50 out of that deal... I dunno I really am not that desperate in that sense... but that's just me, you on the other hand... really must want that 2x123 light that badly! 



recDNA said:


> I'd rather have a chance to BUY a 2 X CR123 than get a AAA for FREE


----------



## WadeF (Oct 23, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Darn! That was one of the reasons why I did not buy the 2x123, in fear that it will be an uncomfortable carry. Can you post a beam shot please?! I am excited to get mine in the mail soon!:twothumbs



I posted beam shots in the main Ti Quark topic. You can also find them here with some other pics in my Ti Quark album: http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/TiQuark#


----------



## seattlite (Oct 23, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Darn! That was one of the reasons why I did not buy the 2x123, in fear that it will be an uncomfortable carry. Can you post a beam shot please?! I am excited to get mine in the mail soon!:twothumbs



Beamshot: SF LX2 vs Quark


----------



## CaNo (Oct 24, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I posted beam shots in the main Ti Quark topic. You can also find them here with some other pics in my Ti Quark album: http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/TiQuark#



The pictures look great!



seattlite said:


> Beamshot: SF LX2 vs Quark



Why does the surefire whoop the Quarks butt on this one? Isn't the R5 supposed to be more powerful? Or is it the surefire's reflector that gives the illusion it is brighter? Did you do a comparison of the highest setting of the surefire compared to the Quark's turbo?


----------



## CaNo (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow WadeF, you scared me there for a second! I was looking at the pic's on your link and in my mind I saw 2 beamshots; one of the QTi-123, and one of the QTi-2x123... and I was like... that's a huge difference between those two! I probably should have gotten the QTi-2x123!  

Then when I came across your post in the Titanium Quarks thread... I was relieved to see you were comparing the R5 to the XP-E..... WHEW! That was close! 



WadeF said:


> I posted beam shots in the main Ti Quark topic. You can also find them here with some other pics in my Ti Quark album: http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/TiQuark#


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 24, 2009)

Got my Q1232 Ti regular...#270 of 750... :naughty:


----------



## seattlite (Oct 24, 2009)

CaNo said:


> The pictures look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the surefire whoop the Quarks butt on this one? Isn't the R5 supposed to be more powerful? Or is it the surefire's reflector that gives the illusion it is brighter? Did you do a comparison of the highest setting of the surefire compared to the Quark's turbo?



The Quark seems to have a smidgen more overall light output compared to the LX2. But, IMO, the LX2's optic manages the photons better than the Quark.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 24, 2009)

I can definitely see that.



seattlite said:


> The Quark seems to have a smidgen more overall light output compared to the LX2. But, IMO, the LX2's optic manages the photons better than the Quark.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 24, 2009)

Toohotruck, did you receive your shipping confirmation on Wednesday?



Toohotruk said:


> Got my Q1232 Ti regular...#270 of 750... :naughty:


----------



## OfficerCamp (Oct 24, 2009)

I really hope I get a unique serial number (I ordered very late so maybe 750 of 750 lol), that would just be the business.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 24, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Toohotruck, did you receive your shipping confirmation on Wednesday?




Yep...the 21st. And I got it today! 7777 is unbelievably FAST!!! :rock::rock::rock:



I got my confirmation for my Q123 Ti yesterday...so I should have it Tuesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 24, 2009)

So it reached you in 2 days? Wow... if that's the case... then I should see my QTi-123 today! **Crosses Fingers** 



Toohotruk said:


> Yep...the 21st. And I got it today! 7777 is unbelievably FAST!!! :rock::rock::rock:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my confirmation for my Q123 Ti yesterday...so I should have it Tuesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 24, 2009)

CaNo said:


> So it reached you in 2 days? Wow... if that's the case... then I should see my QTi-123 today! **Crosses Fingers**




:twothumbs


----------



## dudu84 (Oct 26, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I posted beam shots in the main Ti Quark topic. You can also find them here with some other pics in my Ti Quark album: http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/TiQuark#



Man you've got serious photographing skills :thumbsup:

Hopefully mine arrive before the end of the week 

I ordered 2x 123-2, 1 tactical and 1 regular. I figured the advantages of xp-g R5 over xp-e R2 will show themselves better at higher current and ability to use 1x Li-ion battery for possibly full regulations is just awesome


----------



## recDNA (Oct 26, 2009)

Still waiting for my confirmation...4sevens not so fast. :sigh:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 26, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Still waiting for my confirmation...4sevens not so fast. :sigh:



Where do you live? Are you waiting for the Q123 w/ clip?


----------



## Brasso (Oct 26, 2009)

So when can we expect more Ti's?


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 27, 2009)

Got my clipless Ti Q123 regular today...#553. :thumbsup:




Sorry guys... :shrug:


----------



## CaNo (Oct 27, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Still waiting for my confirmation...4sevens not so fast. :sigh:



Any news on your order bud?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup, YAHOO it's in the mail! Do you work at 4sevens?


----------



## CaNo (Oct 27, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Yup, YAHOO it's in the mail! Do you work at 4sevens?



I do not work for 4Sevens lol
Just curious since you never mentioned anything about receiving a confirmation/let alone the light since your last post. Just concerned. :nana:


----------



## recDNA (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, I only got the confirmation today. I wondered if you worked for them since you asked at the same time I got my confirmation. Just a coincidence.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 27, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Thanks, I only got the confirmation today. I wondered if you worked for them since you asked at the same time I got my confirmation. Just a coincidence.



LOL! That's pretty crazy!


----------

